# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Please list some best resturants in London

## ricjoseph96

Hello Folks,
Can some one list some of the best restaurants in London which serves international cuisines specially the South African cuisine.
Thanks:
 :Smile:

----------


## marrabel

TOM AIKENS,PARAMOUNT,MEZZANINE RESTAURANT - these are only some of them. There are a lot of different restaurants in London. But, it depends on the taste which one to choose.

----------


## Lovecooking

Hide its great restaurant!

----------

